# Europee: chi voterete?



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Siamo al round finale, mancano 9 giorni al voto per le Elezioni Europee 2019. Chi voterete? Votate il sondaggio! Io voterò Fratelli d'Italia.


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siamo al round finale, mancano 9 giorni al voto per le Elezioni Europee 2019. Chi voterete? Votate il sondaggio! Io voterò Fratelli d'Italia.



Non entro nel merito politico, ma come abbini il tuo grande fervore religioso con un partito che ha nel suo dna proprio il contrario della fratellanza universale propugnata dal cristianesimo?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito politico, ma come abbini il tuo grande fervore religioso con un partito che ha nel suo dna proprio il contrario della fratellanza universale propugnata dal cristianesimo?



Fratelli d'Italia ha nel programma il rispetto dei valori del Cattolicesimo Tradizionale. Sull'immigrazione, va fermata, i dicono in molti nella Chiesa. Fratellanza in Cristo si, scomparsa del concetto di Nazione no


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

Sono veramente indeciso, infatti non metto voto,
Di certo non voglio premiare di nuovo quei dinosauri di FI o PD, hanno già fatto troppi danni,
sarei per dare ancora delle chance ai partiti di governo, Lega o M5S,
in fondo, anche se in maniera arruffata, quello che hanno promesso stanno provando a realizzarlo
ma la verità è che non mi scalda nessuno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siamo al round finale, mancano 9 giorni al voto per le Elezioni Europee 2019. Chi voterete? Votate il sondaggio! Io voterò Fratelli d'Italia.



Fortissimamente Lega, ancora di più dopo quella porcata di giustizia a orologeria delle ultime settimane.


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fratelli d'Italia ha nel programma il rispetto dei valori del Cattolicesimo Tradizionale. Sull'immigrazione, va fermata, i dicono in molti nella Chiesa. Fratellanza in Cristo si, scomparsa del concetto di Nazione no



No, la mia non era ne una critica verso Fratelli d'Italia, ne verso le loro attuali posizioni, sull'immigrazione mi trovano d'accordo,
Sono un partito conservatore, pertanto benissimo i concetti di nazione e di famiglia tradizionale,
ma sono posizioni "politiche" che rispettano appunto il conservatorismo, ma che possono avere anche persone laiche,
però non abbracciano decisamente i concetti più puri del cristianesimo, ne di nessun altra religione,
per quello li trovo incompatibili con la tua devozione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2019)

Lega, sperando in un risultato che consenta a Salvini di mollare i neo-piddini a 5 stelle


----------



## Milanforever63 (17 Maggio 2019)

Lega senza se e senza ma … per sistemare M5S


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lega, sperando in un risultato che consenta a Salvini di mollare i neo-piddini a 5 stelle





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Lega senza se e senza ma … per sistemare M5S



Non saprei, la mia paura è che la Lega senza il M5S si possa trasformare nella nuova FI,
a mio parere le due forze si bilanciano bene, proprio perchè abbastanza diverse


----------



## Route66 (17 Maggio 2019)

Anche a stò giro il mio voto andrà alla Lega nella speranza che prima o poi tutti quanti la smettano di bisticciare come bambini dell'asilo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non saprei, la mia paura è che la Lega senza il M5S si possa trasformare nella nuova FI,
> a mio parere le due forze si bilanciano bene, proprio perchè abbastanza diverse



Il m5s per il panico dei sondaggi si è trasformato nel PD, appoggiando ogni singola argomentazione del PD su temi di tasse, immigrazione, autonomie, tutto. Quindi direi che se il problema è il pericolo di trasformismo il m5s non ha niente da insegnare a nessuno visto che ha già abbondantemente tradito il patto di governo


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2019)

Ancora si perde tempo a votare l'inutile parlamento europeo che NON decide su nulla?
Praticamente stiamo votando per decidere chi mandare a scroccare uno stipendio..

Scheda nulla, questo il mio voto


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non saprei, la mia paura è che la Lega senza il M5S si possa trasformare nella nuova FI,
> a mio parere le due forze si bilanciano bene, proprio perchè abbastanza diverse



Concordo, le due forze ( completamente diverse ) si bilanciano e si auto limitano nelle stupidate.


----------



## sunburn (17 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora si perde tempo a votare l'inutile parlamento europeo che NON decide su nulla?
> Praticamente stiamo votando per decidere chi mandare a scroccare uno stipendio..
> 
> Scheda nulla, questo il mio voto


Ma che dici? Eleggiamo 73 membri su 751, che si divideranno in cinque o sei gruppi diversi, con altri tizi di cui non sanno niente e con i quali non possono dialogare senza un interprete e che vedranno tre o quattro volte in foto cercandoli su facebook durante una qualche discussione su qualcosa che non conoscono e che non sono in grado di capire... E' FONDAMENTALE!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2019)

E' una bella lotta. Come già ha detto [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION], le europee hanno come unico scopo solo quello di far arricchire altri politici a spese nostre. Probabilmente andrò a votare, perché il diritto al voto è sacrosanto ma le possibilità che voti un partitino che prenderà una bassa percentuale oppure metta scheda nulla è più che concreta nel mio caso.

Per non parlare poi dei partiti a parole euroscettici come la Lega che vogliono fare alleanza con il PPE. Ma dai… #italexit.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

Antonio La Trippa


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non saprei, la mia paura è che la Lega senza il M5S si possa trasformare nella nuova FI,
> a mio parere le due forze si bilanciano bene, proprio perchè abbastanza diverse


Premetto che io non ho votato questo governo, ma mi chiedo veramente a chi tifa per il crollo perché vuole che accada. Perché ci sarebbe seriamente un rischio del ritorno al governo dei Piddini, visto che Mattarella di certo farà di tutto per non andare a elezioni. Anche perché ricordiamo che il PD ha più parlamentari della Lega eh.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

Spiacente, non voto per elezioni farlocche come quelle cinesi o russe.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Premetto che io non ho votato questo governo, ma mi chiedo veramente a chi tifa per il crollo perché vuole che accada. Perché ci sarebbe seriamente un rischio del ritorno al governo dei Piddini, visto che Mattarella di certo farà di tutto per non andare a elezioni. Anche perché ricordiamo che il PD ha più parlamentari della Lega eh.



E cosa cambierebbe col ritorno al governo del PD? La Lega ha fatto ai sovranisti italiani un tradimento disgustoso e osceno, rimangiandosi il 100% di quello che aveva promesso sull’euro e facendo la finanziaria più austera della storia d’Italia.
Ah già, ma Salvini ci ha salvato dai migranti cattivi, giusto?


----------



## sette (17 Maggio 2019)

voterò u partitu du pilu


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Premetto che io non ho votato questo governo, ma mi chiedo veramente a chi tifa per il crollo perché vuole che accada. Perché ci sarebbe seriamente un rischio del ritorno al governo dei Piddini, visto che Mattarella di certo farà di tutto per non andare a elezioni. Anche perché ricordiamo che il PD ha più parlamentari della Lega eh.



Credo si ritornerebbe comunque alle elezioni, ma non credo che il centrodestra anche unito riuscirebbe ad avere una maggioranza,
alla fine le opzioni ritornerebbero ad essere quelle di adesso, sarebbe solo tempo sprecato,
FI e PD negli ultimi 20 anni hanno lasciato una situazione molto arretrata in Italia,
anche se litigano su molte cose, il governo attuale, se munito di buona volontà, può lavorare su molti campi in cui sono state lasciare macerie.

Mi correggo, PD e M5S avrebbero una forte maggioranza,
si il rischio che hai detto esiste.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> No, la mia non era ne una critica verso Fratelli d'Italia, ne verso le loro attuali posizioni, sull'immigrazione mi trovano d'accordo,
> Sono un partito conservatore, pertanto benissimo i concetti di nazione e di famiglia tradizionale,
> ma sono posizioni "politiche" che rispettano appunto il conservatorismo, ma che possono avere anche persone laiche,
> però non abbracciano decisamente i concetti più puri del cristianesimo, ne di nessun altra religione,
> per quello li trovo incompatibili con la tua devozione.



Innanzitutto persone atee. Laico significa tutt'altro: anche io sono laico, cioè né prete né frate né suora. La posizione sull'immigrazione non ccontrastano il Cristianesimo


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2019)

il punto è un altro,cioè guardare i candidati alla commissione e quelli che li appoggiano pur di contare qualcosa o peggio ancora solo per escludere dei loro nemici politici come ai tempi del comunismo per forza fuori dai governi.
i programmi sull'economia si somigliano molto e questo è molto preoccupante,perchè non si riesce neanche a pensare ad una via alternativa al neoliberismo.
ai verdi se togli l'ecologia e tutto ciò che orbita attorno praticamente non resta quasi più nulla.
liberali che vanno una volta a destra ed una sinistra.
socialisti che,pur di non vedere governare i populisti,farebbero di nuovo il mischione con i popolari dando loro la presidenza.

poi basta osservare i candidati alla successione di draghi ed il cerchio si chiude.

quando sento che cambieranno le cose mi viene da sorridere amaramente


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma che dici? Eleggiamo 73 membri su 751, che si divideranno in cinque o sei gruppi diversi, con altri tizi di cui non sanno niente e con i quali non possono dialogare senza un interprete e che vedranno tre o quattro volte in foto cercandoli su facebook durante una qualche discussione su qualcosa che non conoscono e che non sono in grado di capire... E' FONDAMENTALE!



E poi vedi cartelloni così







Questi non possono cambiare nemmeno un comune con le loro percentuali ridicole e hanno il coraggio di presentarsi con slogan simili...


----------



## evangel33 (17 Maggio 2019)

Ero indirizzato verso +Europa visto che la flemma di Zingaretti mi risulta improponibile e le forza di governo nemmeno le considero. Ma visto che Calenda ci sta mettendo veramente la faccia e mi pare l'unico con Renzi a fare opposizione, merita il mio voto, anche se purtroppo non è nella mia circoscrizione.
La cosa che non mi va giù è che se il PD andrà sopra il 20% sarà vista come una vittoria di Zingaretti che invece non sta facendo assolutamente niente. Dimenticandosi poi che 5 anni prima Renzi prese il 40%.
Ma questo della vittoria vale per tutti eh. Tutti diranno che avranno vinto, come dopo ogni elezione.


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto persone atee. Laico significa tutt'altro: anche io sono laico, cioè né prete né frate né suora. La posizione sull'immigrazione non ccontrastano il Cristianesimo



Ti invito ad andare a rileggere su Wiki il significato moderno della parola "laico" può esserlo anche un non cattolico,
ateo in questo caso non è il termine più appropriato, perchè più associato ad agnostico.

Te l'ho già scritto, il cattolicesimo è politica e spiritualità,
Fratelli d'Italia spsano bene le posizini "politiche" della chiesa, ma non certo quelle spirituali e filosofiche,
quelle spesso nemmeno il papa riesce a farle coesistere 

Fra l'altro le ultime posizioni della chiesa sull'immigrazione, non direi che si sposano propriamente con quelle della Meloni e soci, anzi...


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2019)

non so se avete seguito le dichiarazioni del ministro delle finanze austriaco,uno dei paesi in cui centro-destra ed estrema destra governano insieme come vorrebbero fare certi al parlamento europeo,ma nel caso andate a leggere-
i populisti all'estero sono molto più intransigenti di noi sul debito,vincoli di bilancio,spesa pubblica etc
solo su migranti vanno d'accordo con i nostri,anche se però una volta arrivati mandarli indietro significa in sostanza rispedirli in italia
e questo salvini purtroppo non lo spiega.

i populisti non sono persone che spenderebbero miliardi e miliardi per far meglio la popolazione,come si lascia intendere dal nome pro popolo.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Ti invito ad andare a rileggere su Wiki il significato moderno della parola "laico" può esserlo anche un non cattolico,
> ateo in questo caso non è il termine più appropriato, perchè più associato ad agnostico.
> 
> Te l'ho già scritto, il cattolicesimo è politica e spiritualità,
> ...



Laico significa non clericale


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E poi vedi cartelloni così
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da questa angolazione e con questa luce, direi che la Meloni appare anche bombabile.


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Laico significa non clericale



Ovvio, ma ormai non è riferito solo ai cattolici come lo era originariamente,
anche un non cattolico lo si può definire "laico", pertanto la tua correzione non era corretta


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ero indirizzato verso +Europa visto che la flemma di Zingaretti mi risulta improponibile e le forza di governo nemmeno le considero. Ma visto che Calenda ci sta mettendo veramente la faccia e mi pare l'unico con Renzi a fare opposizione, merita il mio voto, anche se purtroppo non è nella mia circoscrizione.
> La cosa che non mi va giù è che se il PD andrà sopra il 20% sarà vista come una vittoria di Zingaretti che invece non sta facendo assolutamente niente. Dimenticandosi poi che 5 anni prima Renzi prese il 40%.
> Ma questo della vittoria vale per tutti eh. Tutti diranno che avranno vinto, come dopo ogni elezione.



e dopo che renzi ha preso il 40% cosa è successo?
ha messo mogherini in un ruolo di rappresentanza senza alcuna utilità pratica e pittella (fratello del mascalzone in basilicata) capogruppo socialista che poi si è dimesso per candidarsi al parlamento italiano.
fine,cinque anni buttati nel cesso.
ha sprecato tutto il suo consenso,mentre altri paesi hanno piazzato loro politici in ruoli chiave della commissione pur prendendo meno voti di lui.
è stato davvero un flop colossale a livello europeo.
se avesse messo qualcuno come responsabile economico o industriale,allora forse qualcosa sarebbe cambiato.

la cosa che invece a me non va giù è che la gente voti in base a quanto accade nel proprio paese (lo stesso zingaretti da politicante di professione pluridecennale ha mentito "questo sarà un referendum sul governo") e non in base a quello che avviene in europa.
quando votarono in massa il pd renziano tantissima gente non aveva minimamente idea di appoggiare un'ipotetica commissione di schulz (altro mestierante di professione che persino nel suo paese perde sempre le elezioni),anzi non sapevano neanche chi fosse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da questa angolazione e con questa luce, direi che la Meloni appare anche bombabile.



Sembra la zia di Emma Stone in effetti


----------



## sunburn (17 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ma ormai non è riferito solo ai cattolici come lo era originariamente,
> anche un non cattolico lo si può definire "laico", pertanto la tua correzione non era corretta


In realtà il concetto di laicità come lo intendi tu è uno dei pilastri del Cristianesimo. "Date a Cesare quello che è di Cesare e a Dio quello che è di Dio", disse _Qualcuno_...


----------



## sunburn (17 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E poi vedi cartelloni così
> 
> Questi non possono cambiare nemmeno un comune con le loro percentuali ridicole e hanno il coraggio di presentarsi con slogan simili...


Prima o poi dovranno accordarsi per una seria riforma, risolvendo i vari problemi di democraticità delle istituzioni europee.

Poi vabbè, è anche vero che noi ci abbiamo messo del nostro mandando spesso politici "trombati" in ambito nazionale...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lega, sperando in un risultato che consenta a Salvini di mollare i neo-piddini a 5 stelle



???? che??? voti x Europa x cambiare Governo in Italia ?
qui non ci siamo... non dare retta alle cavolate di un vecchio che ha rischiato la vita già 2 volte


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ???? che??? voti x Europa x cambiare Governo in Italia ?
> qui non ci siamo... non dare retta alle cavolate di un vecchio che ha rischiato la vita già 2 volte



Formalmente voti per l'Europa ma hanno un grande valore politico


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Formalmente voti per l'Europa ma hanno un grande valore politico



nel talk show Italia si.. ma la realtà come ben sapete e diversa da quella cosa lì..
tipo il nano che invoca di lasciare il M5S dimenticandosi che non hanno i voti x governare..
ri-votazioni ? pazzia finanziaria ed economica.. 

li voglio vedere quando si avvicinerà la legge del conflitto d interesse 
le sparate dell uomo di gomma e le giustificazioni di Salvini


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> E cosa cambierebbe col ritorno al governo del PD? La Lega ha fatto ai sovranisti italiani un tradimento disgustoso e osceno, rimangiandosi il 100% di quello che aveva promesso sull’euro e facendo la finanziaria più austera della storia d’Italia.
> Ah già, ma Salvini ci ha salvato dai migranti cattivi, giusto?


Guarda che su Salvini ti quoto al 100% (ma qui dentro qualcuno veramente credeva che si usciva dall'euro?), però non puoi negare che in ambito di sicurezza ed occupazione questo governo (includo anche i grillini) abbia fatto più di tutti i precedenti della 2a repubblica. Perciò, se le alternative sono FI, PD, + Europa, ben venga che questo governo duri fino a fine legislatura.

Con i Piddini quota 100, reddito di cittadinanza e legittima difesa non sarebbero mai stati approvati. Anzi, per loro è importante lo ius soli e leccare il didietro agli amati Macron e Soros.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Maggio 2019)

*Per chiarirsi genericamente le idee sui vari temi, potete provare Euandi. 
Digitate Euandi 2019 su Google e rispondete alle domande. Poi pesate l'importanza che hanno per voi certi argomenti.
Vi verrà calcolato il grado di affinità coi partiti.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Maggio 2019)

Mio risultato:
M5S - 85%
La sinistra - 76%
+Europa - 64%
Fdl - 60%
FI - 58%
Lega - 57%
PD - 56%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2019)

Ultimamente mi è venuta voglia di votare il partito pirata, deciderò all'ultimo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Maggio 2019)

Il partito più antieuropeista che trovo...


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Per chiarirsi genericamente le idee sui vari temi, potete provare Euandi.
> Digitate Euandi 2019 su Google e rispondete alle domande. Poi pesate l'importanza che hanno per voi certi argomenti.
> Vi verrà calcolato il grado di affinità coi partiti.*



Fatto:

FDI 80%
Lega 77%
FI 68%
M5S 55%
PD 48%
La Sinistra 43%
+Europa 40%


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ???? che??? voti x Europa x cambiare Governo in Italia ?
> qui non ci siamo... non dare retta alle cavolate di un vecchio che ha rischiato la vita già 2 volte


Nelle elezioni europee è molto difficile votare "pensando all'Europa" visto che vanno a votare quasi trenta Stati, praticamente tutti con sistema proporzionale, e quindi è difficile sapere come saranno le convergenze per la futura maggioranza che eleggerà la commissione.
A me non dispiacerebbe una maggioranza formata da popolari, sovranisti e conservatori, purtroppo essendo le elezioni "europee" i vari partiti europei hanno differenze colossali al proprio interno sulla base delle sensibilità nazionali, tanto per dire in Italia e Ungheria i popolari (Berlusconi e Orban) hanno detto di voler provare l'alleanza con i sovranisti, mentre la Merkel (popolare pure lei) rifiuta nettamente 

Tanto vale votare in base alle sensibilità nazionali e fare il numero massimo possibile di seggi al proprio partito di riferimento, tanto sarà un voto poi quasi sicuramente tradito


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Per chiarirsi genericamente le idee sui vari temi, potete provare Euandi.
> Digitate Euandi 2019 su Google e rispondete alle domande. Poi pesate l'importanza che hanno per voi certi argomenti.
> Vi verrà calcolato il grado di affinità coi partiti.*



Mio risultato:
Lega 75
Forza Italia 74
Fratelli d'Italia 71
M5s 52
Pd 47
+Europa 42
Sinistra 38

Questi test vanno comunque presi per le pinze, domande del tipo "vorresti un sistema di intelligence europea ?" (il senso della domanda era quello) sono troppo vaghe, è ovvio che sarebbe bello, però almeno ditemi come vorreste realizzarlo per valutare, messo così significa poco  e questo era solo un esempio, vale per tutte le 22 domande


----------



## Simonic (17 Maggio 2019)

80% Fratelli d'Italia

Corrisponde alla mia intenzione di voto.

Oggi votare FdI significa votare contro l'attuale governo e contro l'Europa di oggi, ovvero quella della finanza e dei burocrati. 

La scelta è fin troppo semplice...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Maggio 2019)

Il partito “bruciate la lega di quel razzista a cui da bambino hanno ribato il pupazzetto di zorro”


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il partito più antieuropeista che trovo...



Partico comunista di Marco Rizzo


----------



## James Watson (18 Maggio 2019)

PD


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mio risultato:
> Lega 75
> Forza Italia 74
> Fratelli d'Italia 71
> ...



il Mio: 

+Europa 81
PD 67 
La sinistra 54
Fi 53
M5S 52
Lega 43
FDL 41 

Essendo europeista non mi stupisco di essere affine a +Europa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2019)

comunque sarebbe ora di votare Partiti Europei, che si presentano ai cittadini dell' Unione Europea e non partiti nazionali. Questa la mia idea. L' Europa o fa un governo Europeo oppure finisce, non si possono fare le cose a metà. Abbiamo una stessa moneta e non abbiamo un governo e una unione fiscale.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque sarebbe ora di votare Partiti Europei, che si presentano ai cittadini dell' Unione Europea e non partiti nazionali. Questa la mia idea. L' Europa o fa un governo Europeo oppure finisce, non si possono fare le cose a metà. Abbiamo una stessa moneta e non abbiamo un governo e una unione fiscale.



Il governo europeo esiste già e si chiama Commissione Europea; ed ha già maggiori poteri dei patetici governi che succedono in Italia.


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2019)

Ma chi vota Lega posso sapere cosa si aspetta?

Dopo questi mesi di governo gialloverde sappiamo bene quello che (di sbagliato?) hanno fatto M5S, ma sinceramente la Lega mi pare non abbia fatto ne proposto nulla. Sono li a scaldare poltrone, o sbaglio?

Forse non avete capito che se non agiamo l'Italia in breve tempo sarà una colonia di qualche stato estero che verrà a "salvarci".


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque sarebbe ora di votare Partiti Europei, che si presentano ai cittadini dell' Unione Europea e non partiti nazionali. Questa la mia idea. L' Europa o fa un governo Europeo oppure finisce, non si possono fare le cose a metà. Abbiamo una stessa moneta e non abbiamo un governo e una unione fiscale.



bravissimo.

Sopratutto perché adesso andiamo a confrontarci con superpotenze come Cina, Giappone, Stati Uniti, Emirati Arabi, Russia. I singoli stati Europei non possono reggere il confronto, ci vuole un Europa unita, che ci piaccia o meno.


----------

